# premiere elements 4.0 templates?



## tim28435 (Mar 24, 2008)

hello

i'm having a problem with adobe premiere elements 4.0
i need to create a disc menu yet the templates do not show up.
in fact, nor do the themes. but the effects and transitions do.

i have looked at the help file and it recommends that i make my own - USING A PRE-EXISTING TEMPLATE! which i can't do because i don't have one.

it also recommends reinstalling but i am unable to do that either.

i have also attempted to download custom templates from other websites but the program just doesn't recognise them.

so can anyone help me?
the only solution i can think of is to get copies of the template files that come with the application. maybe someone has these or a better idea?

thank you in advance for any help


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the templates are missing from your installation and the help file recommends reinstalling, why not give it a try? It will only take a few minutes to reinstall from the CD.


----------



## tim28435 (Mar 24, 2008)

i don't have the install CDs unfortunately


----------

